# New Toys!! WOOT!  Paul C Buff Softbox and AB Strobe



## Stradawhovious (Jun 6, 2016)

I just picked up a Paul C. Buff Softbox (gigantic) and an Alien Bee B800 strobe from a buddy of mine for a SCREAMING deal. At least I think it was...

I haven't used either yet for actual photos, but I can update this post if there is an interest in knowing what I think of them.

First impressions on the Alien Bee B800...

I LOVE the fact that I now have a powerful strobe capable of a 6 stop power difference.  It's nice to have more strobes (always) but now I have more versatility as well.  It is really quite straightforward to use, and seems to be quite robust.  It's not a digital readout, but the slider on the back is clearly marked, and seems to do it's job.  I will have to set it up with a flash meter to see how accurate the slider is.  It only came with the included cover and basic reflector, but for the price I'm not going to complain.

The softbox..

Wow.  This thing is a dream compared to my smaller boxes.  For storage it's kind of large, even folded up, but that's not surprising since this thing is 30"x60" in size assembled.  collapsed, it slides into a bag and turns into a 4' tube with a 10" circumference.  Pretty easily tucks into the corner in the closet, but still pretty large.

For assembly, it pops open like an umbrella, and one simple thumb set screw holds it open.  No messing with trying to assemble with rods and the like, just pops open and ready to use.   It's a dream.

The box is lined with shiny silver fabric, and comes with two translucent white modifiers. One snaps into the middle of the box, while the other velcros along the inside of the box opening.  This will allow for a bunch of versatility in the quality of light.

I'm really looking forward to putting these through their paces!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds like you're set up to do some nice portrait work...  so... GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 6, 2016)

No excuses now!


----------



## Designer (Jun 6, 2016)

Of course, you're going to have to get bigger dogs now.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 6, 2016)

Designer said:


> Of course, you're going to have to get bigger dogs now.



BIGGER?   120 lbs isn't big enough??

I will see what I can do.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Sounds like you're set up to do some nice portrait work...  so... GET ON WITH IT!



I've got a pair of Dachshunds coming in from Colorado for a session this week.. they will make the perfect test victi.... er... subjects.


----------



## Designer (Jun 6, 2016)

Congratulations on the sweet deal!


----------



## Designer (Jun 6, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> I've got a pair of Dachshunds coming in from Colorado for a session this week.. they will make the perfect test victi.... er... subjects.


Oh, that's just GREAT!  I suppose they understand only German.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 6, 2016)

Designer said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a pair of Dachshunds coming in from Colorado for a session this week.. they will make the perfect test victi.... er... subjects.
> ...



I'm sure I can get them to behave if I have enough Schnitzel.

I hope their humans put them in Lederhosen and Tyrolean hats.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 6, 2016)

Designer said:


> Congratulations on the sweet deal!



Yeah, $250 for the Strobe, an extra bulb, the Giant softbox and a 32" shoot-through brolly.  I think I got a pretty sweet deal.  A buddy of mine is liquidating all of his portrait stuff and moving on to different pastures.


----------



## Punisher911 (Jun 7, 2016)

That's a great deal! I myself have bought two used AB lights. 400 and 800. I did buy myself my first AB800 new. I went with a cheetahbox 24" softbox with grid though. Would like to get a larger softbox. Also added Youngnuo 605 triggers. Can put the different lights into their own group and with the main trigger, choose if one, two, or all the lights fire.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 15, 2016)

Well, after a few hundred shots with this new strobe and softbox, I learned a few things.

First off, it's heavy.  Really heavy.  It's a good thing I have a stand with a counterweight!

Secondly, it's a slightly different color temp than my other strobes.  That's annoying.

Lastly, it's awesome.  It's really quite controllable, the recycle time is negligible (for my purposes), even at full power, the modeling light is spot on, and it's overall a joy to use.  The softbox assembles and stows away in moments, and the dual scrim options make things quite versatile.

All in all, very worth it.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 15, 2016)

Want more doggie shots! [emoji240]


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 15, 2016)

Woof ... Woof-Woof!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 15, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Want more doggie shots! [emoji240]



Soon.  hold yer horses... er... I mean pooches.

Although these were shot with this setup, if you haven't already perused them.

Wall-E and Eve


----------



## annamaria (Jun 15, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Want more doggie shots! [emoji240]
> ...



Hehehehe...thanks will take a look at the pooches.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 15, 2016)

I have 4 ab800 and 2 of the soft ones. I'm very happy with the quality of all Paul C Buff gear. Love my Vagabond battery too!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 16, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Love my Vagabond battery too!



I'm actually going to build a unit with a modified sine wave inverter and a handfull of my RC airplane batteries wired in parallel.  It would be perfect for isolated events.

I hope.

Fingers crossed.


----------

